# Focal TN-57 Tweeters. Scam?



## Hirsh17 (Mar 2, 2010)

Not my eBay ad: Focal TN-57 Tweeters but from Hong Kong.

Scam or not? Someone let me know what you think. Seller has sold 2 pairs already and has perfect feedback.

FOCAL TN57 TWEETER SPEAKER PAIR | eBay


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

I don't justify risking $77.50 shipped as a significant risk at all. Go for it and feed us the result a week after receiving them.


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

Do they even make a TN57? What set do they come in? I know they make TN 52's that come in the K2P set's. Either way.... $80 is DAMN cheap.....


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Sometimes where their coming from explains a lot. This being from HongKong, I wouldnt buy them. Hong Kong and China are known for great counterfits.


----------



## davidsw (May 23, 2011)

i agree with tricky..those people counterfit every thing and any thing.they sell cheepo depo stuff.i no that they counterfit abf clothing cause they say they have to remove the inside tag befor shipping.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Come to think about it, I'm not aware of Focal producing a TN57 tweeter.


----------



## Freedom First (May 17, 2010)

Focal posted warnings about counterfeited drivers back in 2006, so this is an ongoing problem.

There's no (legitimate) TN57 tweeters, at least none that can be found doing a Google search. Caveat emptor!


----------



## Petter (Jul 5, 2010)

Those are Focal TN52 tweeters.
I have those myself.


----------



## stereojnky (Mar 17, 2008)

Here are some better pictures. Focal Tweeter TN-57 original Philippines - 3532442
These look kind of cheap.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Made in France, but shipped to China/Hong Kong so they can ship them from there. I guess they have cheaper shipping TOOO.

Which brings me to this, how come I can purchase something from China (lets say op amps) that are about 2 bucks here in USA plus the expensive shipping, but China can sell me 10 of them for 2bucks with shipping included?

I know they counterfit componenets also but I mean the shipping part how come they can ship to USA real cheap or for free, and if I was to ship to them I probably would have to pay with an arm or leg.


----------

